# هتضحك من قبل ما تدخل



## مريم12 (1 مارس 2011)

*في المدرسه استاذ الحساب بيسال التلميذ بتاعه: لو باباك استلف الف جنيه من البنك والف جنيه تانيه من جاركم يبقى هيرجع كام الف، التلميذ: مش هيرجع حاجه يا استاذ ، الاستاذ: ياابني استلف الف وبعديها الف تانيه التلميذ : مش هيرجع حاجه يا استاذ، الاستاذ: اقعد يا ابني انت متعرفش حاجه في الحساب، التلميذ: انت اللي متعرفش ابويا يا استاذ*​ 

*واحد قال لأبوه بابا عاوز أكمل دراستي بره قال وايه المشكلة، قول لأمك تفرشلك في الحوش بس خد بالك لتبرد*​ 
*مرة اتنين أغبية كانوا ماشيين في الصحراء طلع عليهم اسد راح واحد رمى عليه طوبه وقعد يجرى وبص وراه لقى زميله واقف ما بيجريش قاله ما بتجريش ليه ؟ قاله واجرى ليه هو انا اللى ضربته*​ 

*تلميذ أحول بيكتب حلو قوى ..ولكن فى كراسة زميله ..الأبلة قالتله لو ركزت وكتبت فى كراستك هاديلك هدية حلوة ..فكتب فى كراسته ..راحت الأبله ادته بسكوتة فتحها واكلها للى جنبه*​ 

*ولد سأل مامته الحامل مشير الى باطنها وقال مين ده يا ماما قالت له اخوك وقال الولد وانت بتحبيه؟ قالت له أيوة فقال لها أمال اكلتيه ليه *​ 
*ولد بيقول لابيه عايزة2جنية علشان رايحة عند محمدين فقال الاب تاخد جنية وتروح عند محمد*​ 

*واحد فشار اوي جاله واحد صحبه قعد يقوله امبارح جالي ابو لهب و حنظله و كنا بنتغدا مع بعض قاله يا عم انت هتشتغلني قاله و هشتغلك ليه امبارح كنا على طرابيزه واحده صحبه كان هيتجنن المهم نزل من عنده لقى ابن الراجل قاله صحيح الكلام ده قاله كلام ايه يا عمو قاله ابوك امبارح جاله ابو لهب و حنظله وكانو بيتغدو مع بعض؟ قاله بصراحه يا عمو مش عارف بس انا امبارح لقيت موكب من كام ناقه كده وكان مكتوب عليهم ملاكي قريش*​ 
*مره موجه جغرافيا دخل الفصل ووقف تلميذ قالله انا هارسم رسمه وانت تكمله الموجه رسم دايره الواد رسم خط فى النص،الموجه رسم خط يقسم الدايره اربعه الواد رسم له نقطه .. الموجه طلع من الفصل سعيد وانت مدرس ممتاز وقعد يشكر فى المدرسه وقال انا وقفت طالب رسمت له الكره الارضيه رسم لى خط الاستواء رسمتله خط جرينتش رسم لى نقطة مركز الكره الارضيه .. وطلع الواد يقول عالموجه ده راجل طماع ده عينه فارغه وقاللهم رسم لى رغيف عيش عالسبوره قلتله انت النص وانا النص قاللى لا انا التلات ارباع وانت الربع قلتله لا بقه دانا هاخلع لك عينك*​ 


*مرة بنت قالت لامها : هو السمك بياكل سردين؟ قالت ا يوة قالت لها : ازاي بيفتح العلبة؟؟*​ 


*مدرس انجليزى بيسأل تميذ بيقوله لو عايز تقول لواحد تعالى هنا تقوله ايه؟ قاله : اقوله come here قاله : ولو عايز تقوله ارجع هناك تانى ؟ قاله : الف من الناحية التانية واقوله come here*​ 

*واحد بيقول لامه الراجل ده بيبوس اختى ليه قالت اصله هيتجوزها قالها امال بابا هيتجوز الخدامه امتى*​ 
*مرة واحد غبي راح للدكتور علشان يكشف علي ابنه.. الدكتور دخل مع الواد اوضة الكشف.. و بعدها بربع ساعة طلع الدكتور و فال للراجل ابنك مات.. راح طلع الواد الصغير و قال لابوه.... بابا بابا انا لس مامتش يابا.. راح ابوه قاله اسكت يا ولد انت هتعرف اكتر من الدكتور*​ 

*مره واحد اتصل بصاحبه فى التليفون.... ورد عليه ابنه الصغير بصوت واطى: الو بابا فين يا حبيبى... رد عليه: مشغول يا عمو.... طيب ماما فين: قاله ماما كمان مشغوله. يا عمو.... قاله: طيب مشغولين فى ايه يا حبيبى... مع البوليس يا عمو.... وبيعمل ايه البوليس عندكم...... اصلى مستخبى منهم وبيدوروا عليا... *
:new6::new6::new6:​ 

*منقووووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 مارس 2011)

*



مره واحد اتصل بصاحبه فى التليفون.... ورد عليه ابنه الصغير بصوت واطى: الو بابا فين يا حبيبى... رد عليه: مشغول يا عمو.... طيب ماما فين: قاله ماما كمان مشغوله. يا عمو.... قاله: طيب مشغولين فى ايه يا حبيبى... مع البوليس يا عمو.... وبيعمل ايه البوليس عندكم...... اصلى مستخبى منهم وبيدوروا عليا... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
النكته دي تحفة اوووووي

شكرا يا مريم


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> النكته دي تحفة اوووووي
> 
> شكرا يا مريم



اة والله اجمد نكتة
:smile02​


----------



## مريم12 (1 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> النكته دي تحفة اوووووي
> 
> شكرا يا مريم



*ميرررررسى لمرورك يا مينا
نورت التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (1 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اة والله اجمد نكتة
> :smile02​



*نشكر ربنا انها عجبتكم
ميررررسى لمرورك يا فادى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## twety (1 مارس 2011)

*عسلالالالالالات يا مريومه خالص
لقيت شويه فوق مكررين
بس لقيت اللى بعدهم جداد قولت خلاص
سماااااااااح ههههههههه


*


----------



## naro_lovely (1 مارس 2011)

:big35::12F616~137::12F616~137:​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

جمال جدا يا مريومة

شكرا ليكى


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

ههههههههه

جمال جدا يا حبي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## قمر الشام (2 مارس 2011)

*حلوة ... ميرسي*


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى
ميرسى لك يا مريومة
*​


----------



## مريم12 (2 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *عسلالالالالالات يا مريومه خالص
> لقيت شويه فوق مكررين
> بس لقيت اللى بعدهم جداد قولت خلاص
> سماااااااااح ههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى يا سكرة
و ميررررررسى لمرورك يا حبيبة قلبى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (2 مارس 2011)

naro_lovely قال:


> :big35::12F616~137::12F616~137:​



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا مارو
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (2 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> جمال جدا يا مريومة
> 
> شكرا ليكى



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> جمال جدا يا حبي
> 
> تسلم ايدك



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا سكررررررررة
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (2 مارس 2011)

قمر الشام قال:


> *حلوة ... ميرسي*



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (2 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حلوين اوى
> ميرسى لك يا مريومة
> *​


*
ميررررررسى لمرورك يا ديدى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## اكيلا__________ (2 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
شكررررررررراااا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مارس 2011)

الابتسامة دليل الامل


----------



## john2 (2 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه
حلوووووووين اوى يا مريم
ميرررررررسى كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههه 
جمال جدا 
شكرا ليكى ​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2011)

روعه جدا جدا
شكراااااااا
ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين جدا*​


----------



## كوك (3 مارس 2011)

_*حلوين يا مريم*_

_* تسلم ايدك*_

_*الرب يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 مارس 2011)

*رووووووووووووعه..اول واحخده واخر واحده تحفه بجد..شكرا*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
نكت رووووووووعة بجد
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## انريكي (3 مارس 2011)

*مدرس انجليزى بيسأل تميذ بيقوله لو عايز تقول لواحد تعالى هنا  تقوله ايه؟ قاله : اقوله come here قاله : ولو عايز تقوله ارجع هناك تانى ؟  قاله : الف من الناحية التانية واقوله 
come here
هههههههههههه

حلوين 

الرب يباركك


*​


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

اكيلا__________ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> شكررررررررراااا



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا اكيلا
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الابتسامة دليل الامل



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا استاذ سعيد
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

john2 قال:


> *هههههههههه
> حلوووووووين اوى يا مريم
> ميرررررررسى كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا جون
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههه
> جمال جدا
> شكرا ليكى ​



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> روعه جدا جدا
> شكراااااااا
> ههههههههههه​



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا استاذنا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوين جدا*​



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا سكرة
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*حلوين يا مريم*_
> 
> _* تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> _*الرب يبارك خدمتك*_​



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا كوك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *رووووووووووووعه..اول واحخده واخر واحده تحفه بجد..شكرا*



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا دودو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> نكت رووووووووعة بجد
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> *مدرس انجليزى بيسأل تميذ بيقوله لو عايز تقول لواحد تعالى هنا  تقوله ايه؟ قاله : اقوله come here قاله : ولو عايز تقوله ارجع هناك تانى ؟  قاله : الف من الناحية التانية واقوله
> come here
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا انريكى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------

